
Show HN: Python advanced string formatting in Golang - slongfield
https://github.com/slongfield/pyfmt
======
slongfield
Library I wrote that mimics Python's advanced string formatting in Golang.

I found that the most interesting part of this was actually testing how
closely it matches Python's formatter. To do that, it goes through a cgo
wrapper and cffi, then uses the Python Hypothesis[1] library to generate
random examples.

[1]:
[https://hypothesis.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://hypothesis.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

